# Fonctionnement Apple Financement



## Areknor (28 Décembre 2014)

Salut la communauté ! J'envisage de m'acheter un IPad Air 2 version 64Go. Sur le site d'Apple, il propose l'achat en 12 fois sans frais à taux 0%. J'aurai simplement voulu avoir des précisions sur cette méthode de paiement. Comment cela fonctionne exactement notamment au niveau du délai. Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## RubenF (28 Décembre 2014)

Premièrement c'est Sofinco qui gère ce système de Crédit, ( parce que oui c'est un crédit ) 

Tu fait la demande en ligne, si elle est acceptée tu reçois chez toi des documents à signer et à retourner en acceptant le credit et tout et tout. et dès que c'est renvoyé et prêt Apple t'envoie le tout. 


Si tu fait en magasin, la demande se fait en ligne aussi mais ensuite tu signes tout en magasin et tu repars avec ton iPad. ensuite tout les mois tu paie ce qui doit être payé.


----------



## Areknor (28 Décembre 2014)

Ok ça marche. Merci pour les infos.


----------

